# Uhhhh..buh?



## Jimmy_James (Feb 18, 2006)

So I've never written a script before..wait..I wrote a script, but I don't think you could refer to it as a script more than you could refer to it as a pile of barf with some writing next to it that I created the other night at a party..the barf was better to read than the writing.
Anyways after that beautiful description, I really could use some tips or tricks or suggestions on how to write a script, format wise and how the hell do you describe what the actors...ahem I'm sorry, actpeople...are doing
I wrote a comedy and I have another one in mind of a hotel environment type movie, a small hotel you know with all the psycho babble bullshit, favoritism and those sneaking into the unused rooms to have sex type situations
SO could you all who are interested in helping a writer in need PLEASE give me some lessons in script writing and I promise I will remember that someone helped me when I get to the top


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 18, 2006)

many of those i work with are aspiring screenwriters/playwrights, jimmyj... i'll be happy to hand-carry you through the learning process if you want... email me and i'll send you some basic info and a format guide to get you started...

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## Jimmy_James (Feb 18, 2006)

Mama, as always you are the nun to my religion, I will add you to my msn list, the highest recognition that I can give as I'm not president


----------



## Jimmy_James (Feb 19, 2006)

I've gotten burned for this sort of remark before, but it has to be said, save mamma, and a few others who know who they are...there are some really unhelpful people on this site. I'm sorry that I have to say this again, but I really did expect alot more than a reply from mamma, I completely appreciate her help and I probably don't really need any help further than her, but come on people, I have tirelessly written back to other posts around here boosting all of you in the past.
Granted it was very far back in the past but come on it doesn't matter if I'm an oldie or a newbie, we should all boost each other and help as much as we can no matter who the person is that needs help...Hell I'd even help drzava, just kidding I love ya  
Honestly though I know theres more than just one person who knows how to write a script!! Now lets see some spirit please!


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 19, 2006)

jimmy... truth be told, very few here _do_ write scripts, so don't feel bad about getting no replies... rather than reply saying they can't help, most will just not reply at all... that makes sense, really...

and i'm honored by the great honor you've done me by adding me to your msn list [i guess ;-) ]...  

hugs, m


----------



## Jimmy_James (Feb 19, 2006)

PS Momma I wrote you that e-mail...waiting for your response


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 20, 2006)

i replied as soon as i got your email, included attached tips and basic info on the craft... it went out 2 days ago... didn't you get it?... email me again if you didn't, and i'll resend it... m


----------

